# Exakta B



## Mitica100 (Mar 6, 2006)

I really have to blame one of the TPF members for tempting me...  (and you know who you are)

Well, I couldn't resist and I landed a 1938-1939 vintage black Exakta B in decent shape. Paint is very good all around, minor scuffs. Chrome is good too, leather covering is immaculate. Lens as well. The FP shutter is busted though  but I am keeping it as a 'looker' and not a user camera. It uses 127 film. The A and B Exaktas of the early to mid 1930s were the first successfully marketed SLRs, albeit for 127 film. The Kine Exaktas followed this series of 127 film except that they were made for 35mm.

It has an incredible shutter, from 1/1000 to 12 seconds! Selftimer up to 12 seconds, non detaching waist level finder and left hand film transport and shutter release button, a boon for the left handed.

Lens is an Exaktar, using the wide thread collapsing style lens. When the lens is screwed all the way in, the camera becomes like a Vest Pocket camera, hence their nickname of Exakta VP.

A few pictures:


----------



## santino (Mar 6, 2006)

great deal!!!
it's beautiful and the shutter speed range is indeed incredible :thumbsup:

btw. can you tell why all Exaktas have their release buttons on their left sides??? I wonder why, thats kinda strange and as far as I know the Exakta was the very first german SLR.


----------



## JonK (Mar 9, 2006)

nice one mitica!:thumbup: 
you really shouldn't let the other members influence you like that...could get to be expensive :lmao:


----------

